# help housing



## macro junkie (Dec 15, 2007)

..i need some help..How do i fix the light?and what is best position to put it in?


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2007)

Using the light for heat or just light?


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 15, 2007)

Rick said:


> Using the light for heat or just light?


just heat..i have strip light above it..i just bought 2 desk top lamps..the bulb screw in fine.its made things easy now i dont need to drill holes in walls to put up brackets.do u know what?it took 8 days to turn up in post this halogen bulb then 5 mins after i had it out the box i droped it and broke it..lol..so i went to get another bulb not as good tho untill i can order one from internet on Monday..these ones arnt halogen ..there called spot lights but they seem to give enough heat to take the ambient temp form 75f - 95f..I have had these in 76f temps for 1 week and they been doing fine and eating lots of flys.I can see they needed the heat tho...Soon as i set up the lamp there sitting in direct heat now.The tent is showing 94f.i got things pretty sorted finally .The room is 75f min which does all my mantids fine..Then the tent with the Idolomantis Diabolica and lamp to 95f..u never know.I may be able to breed them yet..lol..i know im getting ahead of my self..Nothing wrong with being posetive.U never know..


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2007)

If the temps are fine in your room I don't see why you would need any additional heat.


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 15, 2007)

Rick said:


> If the temps are fine in your room I don't see why you would need any additional heat.


temps at 75f..the Idolomantis Diabolica need 80+ correct? and if im going to have a long shot at breeding them i want to get the temps right.


----------

